# New Mystery Plant!



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok, here's a new one for you!

Spring blooming, Open woods and clearings.

http://www.wildcrofthollow.com/pages/12/index.htm

This one may be harder than the last one. You may have to get out a field guide.  

Have fun! 

David


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

Wild Oats ?????

Solomon's seal????


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

I think yer twisted, how 'bout some easier ones?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

something kin to 
a lily of the valley...

Angie


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Angie, how 'bout petitioning Chuck or MeanDean for the ability to post spoiler boxes for things we might have an answer for but don't want to give it away before everyone has a chance.

I know I've used it on other boards running vB. You just


Spoiler



My Guess


 and it gives a blacked out box with your answer that you need to clicksweephold to see.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bare - I'll ask about it....
They are both pretty busy this coming week, so it may be a few days before I get an answer.

But I will ask.

Angie


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Looks like Yellowbells.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Dog-Toothed Lily


----------



## jesducky (Dec 21, 2004)

ooh oooh i know this one! it's bellwort (uvularia grandiflora) i did have to use the guide to look up the scientific name. they bloom on the wildflower trail at the nature sanctuary where i work.

nina


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, no one has gotten it yet....

Kathy in MD, No it is not wild oats although that is mighty close

Bare, Yes I'm very twisted, thanks for noticing :cowboy: 

Angie, No, I dont think it is related to lily of the valley but I'll check on it, it does look kinda similar doesn't it?

Gayle in KY, I don't know, Yellowbells might well be a local name for this plant where you live. Common names are very variable

Tallpines, No it is not dog tooth lily, although come to think of it the flower looks very similar. I grew up calling dog tooth lily dog tooth violet, Herself calls it trout lily.

jesducky, You are the closest of all, Your common name is the one that I use for this plant, The scientific name is a little off. The genus is correct it is Uvularia, but this plant is not grandiflora. Check out the leaf of this one.

Am I being too sticky about this? do you want the hints? Is this fun or too much like school? any suggestions would be appreciated. I think Bare's idea of having spoilers covered up is a great one.

Should I let this keep going? give it a few more days?

Y'all are really good at this, I just put this up yesterday morning!

I have some interesting facts about this plant to post when you get it.

David


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Lady Slipper!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Give it 24 more hours. (if the others are agreeable)

and I've asked for the spoiler in the mod section, but have to wait probably until weekend to get a reply.

this is good fun

Angie


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

You mean it's really not Twisted Stalk? Jeeze, I was trying to couch my answer, now you have me buffaloed.

I'm gonna have to get some batteries for the digital camera and take a trek up in the woods to send you an identical picture for Twisted Stalk.


----------



## jesducky (Dec 21, 2004)

You're right! I didn't pay enough attention to the leaves, is it U. perfoliata? Large flowered Bellwort likes a slightly different habitat than you described, too. 

I like the idea of a spoiler box, too. Hints are good, too.  This is fun.


----------



## sparrowhill (Jul 7, 2005)

Is it Wild Oats; Sessile Bellwort?

(Uvularia sessilifolia)

That's how my guidebook lists it.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes, jesducky, it is 

Uvularia perfoliata, Perfoliate Bellwort

Ya know that thing that hangs in the back of your throat? The uvula? looks just like this flower huh? Well, that is the thing that this flowers scientific name comes from.  Perfoliata refers to the stem "perforating" the leaf.

Wild oats, U. sessilifolia, looks very similar but does not have the stem perforating the leaf.

American Indians used this plants root for: Sore throat, sores in the mouth, and for coughs. It has also been used for herpes, sore ears, and acute local skin inflammation. It was used as a tea or an ointment.

I have never used this plant medicinally, but I reckon I'll get a sore throat sooner or later and get to try it out.

This particular flower came up in our camp, if you look behind it you can make out the tarp that covers our fire pit when we aren't there. 

Thanks for playing and I'll put a new one up soon.  

The next one will be a bit easier, so if you know it right off, kinda couch your answer, or put up a hint about it, or post the singing smilie so I know you've got it. :sing:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's so cool about the stem going thru the leaf. Didn't register first time I looked at it, but now that you've posted all that info, makes it more interesting to taking another look.

Great fun!

Angie


----------



## jesducky (Dec 21, 2004)

:rock: 

oh yeah! Fun!
jesducky aka nina


----------

